# Outsourcing Billing to India



## lambtd01 (Sep 12, 2011)

Has anyone outsourced their billing/coding to India?  My physician is looking into this at the recommendation of two other providers.  They have told her it's very cost effective and they've had very positive results with their A/R.  I am worried about HIPPA compliance plus a list of about a dozen other concerns.  Any comments or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## bella2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Please keep the job opportunities in the US, isn't our enemployment bad enough.
It is just wrong to send jobs overseas when so many people right here in the US need
jobs desperately. Please look into billing companies that are US based. Don't become part 
of the problem, PLEASE become part of the solution.

Thanks for your time,
Bella


----------



## armen (Sep 13, 2011)

lambtd01 said:


> Has anyone outsourced their billing/coding to India?  My physician is looking into this at the recommendation of two other providers.  They have told her it's very cost effective and they've had very positive results with their A/R.  I am worried about HIPPA compliance plus a list of about a dozen other concerns.  Any comments or feedback would be appreciated.



Why would not you try to use local companies? What state are you in?


----------



## lambtd01 (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with both of you.  I am trying to find reasons not to do this.


----------



## Mojo (Sep 13, 2011)

Personally, I would boycott his services and encourage my friends, family and colleagues to do the same.

In addition there would be a loss of control of the business, security issues, possible decrease in work quality, communication problems and lower morale of the remaining staff concerned about their job security.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 25, 2011)

*Outsourcing to India*

I agree. Charity begins at home. Look after your own first. Why not give the jobs to local people?
The company I work for did it 'because it was cheap' but it was a disaster.They no longer outsource.


----------



## r0powell (Sep 25, 2011)

*Outsourcing to India*

You can give ne a call if you want to discuss why your company wants to outsource their billing.  I can help in enhancing the Revenue as well as reviewing what is currently on the books.  I agree with everyone on this thread that the billing should not be outsourced to India.

Thanks


----------



## codelover (Sep 25, 2011)

I have really never understood the reason for outsourcing overseas, unfortunately I do see a lot of companies doing this not just medical.


----------



## nrichard (Sep 26, 2011)

*I totally agree!*



Mojo said:


> Personally, I would boycott his services and encourage my friends, family and colleagues to do the same.
> 
> In addition there would be a loss of control of the business, security issues, possible decrease in work quality, communication problems and lower morale of the remaining staff concerned about their job security.



These are only some of the problems you will face. Another cause for concern is that India doesn't use our coding nomencleatures (sp?) so how can they adequetly be trained in our methodlogies? You may want to put that one to your boss as well. Also w/ them not being located in the same country is there any guarentee that the laws governing HIPPA, HITECH and documentation guidelines will be followed? Sounds way too risky to me. 
  Also if your coding/builing overhead are less than 5% it really doesn't pay you to outsource.


----------



## bill2doc (Oct 1, 2011)

Our doc outsources to India and it was a mess.  Remember, you get what you pay for.  The time difference alone was an issue.  Patients who had questions were frusterated...it was very messy.  It's back in the states now....


----------



## bericson (Oct 17, 2011)

*Outsourcing to India*

Regardless of the outcome of health reform, the fed's emphasis on accuracy and proper billing will no doubt stay. The overall climate to reduce wasteful federal spending will mean more scrutiny and recovery of payments. Commercial payers are already adopting this attitude, as well. Your doc should really consider the risk being taken by sending coding to India, about which there are so many HIPAA and accuracy concerns being raised already.  This isn't the time to be penny wise and pound foolish.  Saving money overseas may be spent three-fold later on when the auditors arrive.


----------



## andyrobin (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you kidding me?  Has no one had to deal with insurance companies that have outsourced their physician customer service to India?  I can't imagine it would save money.


----------



## ALALA (Oct 27, 2011)

The last company I worked for was bought out by another company who sent the coding aspect to India.  The philosophy of this new company was to get the charges out "as is" no matter how inaccurate the coding and "we'll catch it on the back side".  I can't imagine what the A/R looks like now. I know that the few coders still working there as auditors are very unhappy as they know they can do it correctly from the beginning; all the while reducing the days to payment.  Not to mention, who wants to be in the office at 2 in the morning or 11 at night  just to talk to someone on the otherside of the world.  I don't recommend outsourcing.  As so many here have already said, keep the jobs here.  We understand the language, we're in the same time zone, and when questions arise we can talk to our doctors face to face.  What you save in cost will be lost in translation!  

Good luck...


----------



## cblack712 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you are still looking for reasons not to shoot me an email - I can give you plenty! I have first hand experience with their work! 
cblack712@yahoo.com


----------



## Ellacott (Nov 1, 2011)

There was a bill in congress to make it illegal to offshore medical information.  

This is an old link to more information.  I would try to persuade him not to consider doing this.

http://www.citizen.org/trade/offshoring/privacy/


----------

